# Shared playlists not showing up on whole-home receivers



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have two HD DVRS in the home and have Whole-Home DVR Service.
One in the living room (HR22-100) and the other in the bedroom (HR23-700).
For about a week now, the playlist on each receiver will not show up on the other.
I had an installer week come out last weekend and add two HD receivers and set up a SWiM system.
The shared playlists show up on the new receivers just fine.
It's just the two DVRs in the house that have the problem.
There's no problem with the network in the house and I've done all the usual steps (RBR, etc).
I just thought I would come on here and see what else I should do before I have to call the phone script monkeys.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Check Setup, Whole-Home, and make sure that both DVR's are set to share their playlists.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Check Setup, Whole-Home, and make sure that both DVR's are set to share their playlists.


Yes, they both are set up to share playlists.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Also check: Press List > yellow button > shared/local playlist


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV.
Looks like I am missing a DECA.
The installer did not tell me I needed another DECA for the DVR in the bedroom.
They just placed an order and it should get here this week.
Hopefully that works.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Unfortunately you can't really count on the installers to have too much technical knowledge.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the DECA and all the playlists are being shared now.
However, I just noticed today that DirecTV2PC is no longer working anymore.
I assume it is because neither of the DVRs are connected via LAN anymore.
Anyway to get around this?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RVD26 said:


> I got the DECA and all the playlists are being shared now.
> However, I just noticed today that DirecTV2PC is no longer working anymore.
> I assume it is because neither of the DVRs are connected via LAN anymore.
> Anyway to get around this?


You need, yes, another DECA. This one is to bridge the coax network to your home network. If DirecTV won't send you one (ask for the Cinema Connection Kit for WHDVR), you can get one off ebay for around $20 or so. You need to connect the coax output it to a coax that goes back to your splitter. You then connect an ethernet cable from it to your router.

If you don't have another coax cable that you can get an ethernet cable close to, you can put a splitter behind one of your receivers. From the splitter, one output goes to the receiver and its DECA, the other output goes to the Broadband DECA. In the this case, make sure you get a green label splitter. You can find them at Solid Signal. You will also need two small coax jumpers to go from the splitter to the Broadband DECA and your receiver (or its DECA).

HTH,
Merg


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You need, yes, another DECA. This one is to bridge the coax network to your home network. If DirecTV won't send you one (ask for the Cinema Connection Kit for WHDVR), you can get one off ebay for around $20 or so. You need to connect the coax output it to a coax that goes back to your splitter. You then connect an ethernet cable from it to your router.
> 
> If you don't have another coax cable that you can get an ethernet cable close to, you can put a splitter behind one of your receivers. From the splitter, one output goes to the receiver and its DECA, the other output goes to the Broadband DECA. In the this case, make sure you get a green label splitter. You can find them at Solid Signal. You will also need two small coax jumpers to go from the splitter to the Broadband DECA and your receiver (or its DECA).
> 
> ...


Uhhh...sounds like too much for a program I barely use.
Doesn't sound like its worth the effort.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RVD26" said:


> Uhhh...sounds like too much for a program I barely use.
> Doesn't sound like its worth the effort.
> Thanks anyways.


The connection kit does more than that, it's also for sow if their VOD, and things lie the iPad app. But if you don't use those, you certainly dint need it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The connection kit does more than that, it's also for sow if their VOD, and things lie the iPad app. But if you don't use those, you certainly dint need it.


Yup. Connecting the receivers to the Internet will also allow you to use TVApps and order PPV via the Internet without the need of having a phone line connected to each receiver. You can also use MediaShare to play music and videos and view photos from your PC's via your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The connection kit does more than that, it's also for sow if their VOD, and things lie the iPad app. But if you don't use those, you certainly dint need it.





The Merg said:


> Yup. Connecting the receivers to the Internet will also allow you to use TVApps and order PPV via the Internet without the need of having a phone line connected to each receiver. You can also use MediaShare to play music and videos and view photos from your PC's via your receivers.
> 
> - Merg


How would I be able to connect my DVRs via LAN when the LAN port is already being used by the DECA?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RVD26 said:


> How would I be able to connect my DVRs via LAN when the LAN port is already being used by the DECA?


The DECAs allow ethernet traffic to travel over the coax lines between your receivers. The Broadband DECA (Cinema Connection Kit) is another DECA that then bridges the coax network to your home network. Basically, one port on it connects to the coax network and another port on it you connect an ethernet cable back to your router (or another switch on your network). In a way, it kinda acts like a switch for all your receivers to connect them to your router.

- Merg


----------

